# What do you expect of your training?



## still learning (Dec 27, 2005)

Hello, For all you new people learning the martial arts.  What do you expect of your training to do for you in the 1st year of your training?

Do you expect to be able to handle and protect yourself from the training you have so far?

Was the learning making sense to what you expected?

What was your expectations of your training? and do you feel you are getting to your expectations?

Can you handle a real street fighting situtions NOW? and know what to do?

...............Aloha


----------



## mantis (Dec 27, 2005)

i've seen this post before!


----------



## Fluffy (Dec 28, 2005)

I'll look for it but if you find it can you post a link...........that would be great!

Master Fluffy


----------



## hongkongfooey (Jan 5, 2006)

I don't expect anything out of my training. Though, I do expect alot out of myself, when it comes to my training.

HKF


----------

